# Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

I just got my Dice Electronics trunk-mounted iPod adapter for my '04 GTI. I'm using a new 80 gig iPod Classic (6G). The manual for the Dice says that I should plug in my iPod, see the Dice logo, and then have full control of my iPod. I, however, do not. It says "connected (ok to disconnect)" and stays that way, charging, and I have no control. I do have full radio controls like the manual says I should, but they're clunky and slow and I have a looootttt of music to browse through on the headunit. My goal is to have the iPod up in the center console somewhere so I can skip around between artists and then just use the headunit for skipping around tracks and adjusting volume. Right now, though, that's looking sunk.
The Dice unit has various switches on it (two "car config. mode" and two "iPod config. mode" switches) and I've tried them in various combinations to try it in what DICE calls "DICE mode" and also in "iPod mode" and a couple things in between and my problem is the same no matter how I switch it.
Am I missing a setting somewhere? Is my iPod compatible (being so new)? Why won't this work? I sent a support question to DICE but it's gonna be 1-2 business days until I get a reply so I'm hoping you guys can be of assistance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work (clarkma5)*

for control of your ipod from the ipod controls as well as the factory radio controls, put both of the mini switched on the right hand side of the box to the down position to configure the unit for "ipod" mode


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_for control of your ipod from the ipod controls as well as the factory radio controls, put both of the mini switched on the right hand side of the box to the down position to configure the unit for "ipod" mode

Yeah I did that and it was a no-go.


----------



## tdilf02 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work (clarkma5)*

Iwould like an answer to this too. I have an I-VW-R with a 6th gen classic hooked up to a 2003 double din stereo. I get the same thing as clarkma5 (ipod is locked out in DICE an ipod mode). I would rather navigate my music with the ipod because the stereo does not support mp3 tags.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work (tdilf02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdilf02* »_Iwould like an answer to this too. I have an I-VW-R with a 6th gen classic hooked up to a 2003 double din stereo. I get the same thing as clarkma5 (ipod is locked out in DICE an ipod mode). I would rather navigate my music with the ipod because the stereo does not support mp3 tags.

If I find a solution I'll be sure to let you in on it.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

So a little update. I caved and downloaded iTunes (I hate it) and, contrary to my prior research, there is a firmware update for my iPod. So I installed it. And it still doesn't give me control through the iPod (though now the iPod screen tells me what song I'm listening to).


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (clarkma5)*

Alright so I finally solved it. I used the latest version of iTunes to restore my iPod to default settings and then updated it from iTunes (I was using Winamp Media Library functionality before). Either because of that, or that in conjunction with the firmware update to 1.1.1, means that I now have full control of my iPod when it's connected to the car. I lost the ability to use the headunit to skip albums and I can't turn shuffle on and off with the "mix" button, but beyond that it's all that I want it to be.


----------



## tdilf02 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks clarkma5 for posting. That didn't work for me but it might be helpful to someone else since it worked for you.
I was always able to see what song was playing on the ipod but i was and still am locked out of controlling it from the ipod end.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_for control of your ipod from the ipod controls as well as the factory radio controls, put both of the mini switched on the right hand side of the box to the down position to configure the unit for "ipod" mode

This is the answer guys. You must unplug and replug the unit after you hit the switches.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Dice iPod Adapter - iPod controls don't work ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is the answer guys. You must unplug and replug the unit after you hit the switches.

This is what needs to be done for control directly from an iPod Classic, 3rd gen Nano, iPod Touch, or iPhone. Two iPod switches on right side need to be DOWN in ON position and module must be reconnected with vehicle off.


----------

